# Good find?



## hogied (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not by any means what you would call a photographer, except for the occasional cell phone picture, but I found a couple cameras in my attic from the previous owners and I'd like to know if these are what you would call a good find.

I googled one and found out it's a Ikoflex Ia 854/16.

The other, I'm not sure of.  It's a bell and howell 16mm video camera, but that's all I know.  Any insight from the folks here would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Craig


----------



## blackdoglab (Jul 12, 2007)

The filmos have been around since the late 20's and I think continued into the 50's.  Bell and Howell 35mm cameras were the film industry standard in the teens and twenties until the mitchell came along, so i suspect that the lenses might be quite good (as far as the standards of the time go)


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 13, 2007)

The Ikoflex Ia (I assume it's either the Novar or Triotar lens) is a decent MF picture taker. Nothing like its bigger cousin Rolleiflex, but decent. Put some 120 film in it and give it a spin, you might like it.


----------



## alrey (Aug 11, 2007)

Spending $200 on a camera in 1948 would be about the same as spending $1700 in 2007. Somebody spent a decent chunk of change on that thing.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 11, 2007)

alrey said:


> Spending $200 on a camera in 1948 would be about the same as spending $1700 in 2007. Somebody spent a decent chunk of change on that thing.



True.  But I also spent $1700 on my first computer.  Now that's in a dump somewhere...:mrgreen:


----------

